# Casino Boat "Escapade" hard aground



## litz (Aug 20, 2012)

A 197 foot casino boat is hard aground on a sandbar about 1/2way between Tybee Island, and Daufuskie Island, just north of Savannah, GA.

At low tide, it's completely out of the water.

All passengers have been rescued by the Coast Guard and taken to the Tybee Island CG station.

http://savannahnow.com/news/2014-07-16/casino-boat-stuck-rocks-tybee-island-123-aboard

Sandbar :

http://mediad.publicbroadcasting.net/p/shared/npr/styles/placed_wide/nprshared/201407/331994737.jpg

Gcaptain article :

http://gcaptain.com/200-foot-casino-boat-high-dry-wrong-turn-maiden-voyage/


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day litz,m,today.08:20.re:casino boat "escapade"hard aground.thank you for posting informative links.good to see all passengers and crew safe,do you think they can drag her off.will you keep us informed.thank you in advance,regards ben27


----------



## litz (Aug 20, 2012)

They tried today at mid-day and were unsuccessful ... that's when they evacuated the boat.

It isn't damaged ... that's very soft sand, and since it grounded at high tide, it settled in place and is basically just sitting there.

Next attempt is tonight around midnight (next high tide).

Salvors are onsite, so presumably if unsuccessful again, they'll start offloading weight (fuel, water, stores, etc) before tomorrow's mid-day high tide.


----------



## litz (Aug 20, 2012)

Coast Guard lifting people off the boat who were unable to descend via ladder to the RIBs ...

http://www.wrbl.com/story/26031361/coast-guard-prepares-to-rescue-stranded-passengers


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

On a lighter note, one assumes the roulette wheel can no longer be relied upon to be true - On second thoughts, can they ever?


----------



## litz (Aug 20, 2012)

Saga seems to be over ... today's high tide, Escapade was able to free itself without assistance ...

Presumably lacking both the passengers, and the consumables they consumed overnight, lightened the boat enough that it was able to pull off the sandbar.

No news from the company, but one would have to guess a change in management in the wheelhouse is likely in order.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day litz,m,today.05:34.#6.good news thanks for posting regards ben27


----------

